# Best Plunger: Beiter vs. AAE Gold Micro



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

April fools, right?


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

LOL, no I'm serious! I believe the Beiter is the best. But some guy said to me if I've never tried an AAE Gold then I shouldn't say the Beiter is the best. I'm wondering if any other experienced and knowledgeable archer in the world agrees with him.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Can you define "best"? In terms of performance, I have little doubt that any of these plungers can theoretically shoot a perfect score, so the only difference is practicality of use and looks, among other subjective criteria. So there really is no proper answer without knowing what we are grading on.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I own two Beiters and two AAEs. I run the AAEs on my bows right now. The Beiter is best on functionality and ease of setup, but the plunger stem does wear arrow walls down faster. The AAE has some issues with consistency between plungers and the micro adjust is wonky, but the plunger stem definitely saves the arrow walls. 

In my experience, both plungers end up with a different stiffness setting for best grouping. What I mean is when I tune both plungers on the same arrow, the spring rate is stiffer on one plunger than the other.

In terms of score, all of the plungers you listed will perform the same. Pick one within your budget and that has the features you like. I will say that if a beginner is asking me which EXPENSIVE plunger the should buy, I would be suggesting the Beiter for ease of setup.


----------



## Letdownagain (Dec 1, 2015)

Beiter. AAE was not as easy as far as micro adjust.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Arsi said:


> The Beiter is best on functionality and ease of setup, *but the plunger stem does wear arrow walls down faster. * The AAE has some issues with consistency between plungers and the micro adjust is wonky, but the plunger stem definitely saves the arrow walls.


Yay. I'm not going insane. I don't know how many threads I've said this, but I never have anyone agree with me. That said, for barebow probably still going with the Beiter. I had an AAE gold that stripped the nut inside so it would not click adjust.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JB33 (Sep 5, 2017)

I was told the manufacturer for Beiter is really a stickler for quality. If it is not perfect, he throws it out. Don't know how he stays in business, but the reputation seems to have stuck. A quick look at Olymipians' equipment in Rio and the overwhelming majority use Beiter. I know sometimes that just means they are taking whatever they can get for free or get paid for using, but the other equipment brands are not as lopsided as the plunger.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

JB33 said:


> I was told the manufacturer for Beiter is really a stickler for quality. If it is not perfect, he throws it out. Don't know how he stays in business, but the reputation seems to have stuck. A quick look at Olymipians' equipment in Rio and the overwhelming majority use Beiter. I know sometimes that just means they are taking whatever they can get for free or get paid for using, but the other equipment brands are not as lopsided as the plunger.


That's the image I've always had of Beiter products: it's theoretically perfect. Whether that means it's actually usable in practice is a different matter. I still haven't met a single person that uses the Beiter nock point.


----------

